# ***Official GFX GP Voting, Eric2004bc VS Gara VS D.P.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Her we have the three way showdown in the first round of the GFX GP between D.P., Eric2004bc and Gara.

As always no voting for yourself if you do vote for yourself it wont count,


1st Place A side 1,500,000 VBookie Points As well as a premium membership if the winner is not a paid member.

1st Place B side 100, 000 VBookie Points.

Here we go,

Eric2004BC brings us,










D.P.










Gara


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My vote goes to Gara, Im digging the three heads on the left, its very busy but it works for me and is unique, 'I think this is gonna be a real close one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta go with Eric on this one. They're both sick, but I like Eric's film theme...it's awesome.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitely gonna be interesting to see who pulls through on this one...Cheers!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Had to go with Eric, I would have gone with Gara, but there is too much shit going on. Plus, Eric has that sexy English accent I look for in a man.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Had to go with Eric, I would have gone with Gara, but there is too much shit going on. Plus, Eric has that sexy English accent I look for in a man.


lol thats 2 votes you casted based on the guy making the sig haha good stuff. BTW Here's a pic of me for future references Corn...Cheers!


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn gara and D.P brung it, i'll decide who im gunna vote for later


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Gara said:


> lol thats 2 votes you casted based on the guy making the sig haha good stuff. BTW Here's a pic of me for future references Corn...Cheers!


take out that douche.

nice to see the man behind the work.

btw Gara wallpaper 3(gara one) is ******* sick.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> btw Gara wallpaper 3(gara one) is ******* sick.


ty ty much appreciated


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gara said:


> lol thats 2 votes you casted based on the guy making the sig haha good stuff. BTW Here's a pic of me for future references Corn...Cheers!


Just remember I voted for you... :wink03:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> lol thats 2 votes you casted based on the guy making the sig haha good stuff. BTW Here's a pic of me for future references Corn...Cheers!


Aw damn it...if I would have seen that before I would have voted for you. :confused05:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

DP got my vote here


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

man It wasn't as close as I thought it'd be...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's still pretty close imo, and voting stays up until tomorrow.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man D.P is raping me n gara lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not really, 2 or 3 votes can change things quick,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Not really, 2 or 3 votes can change things quick,


that is true, there's something about D.P and gara that attracts close decisions lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> that is true, there's something about D.P and gara that attracts close decisions lol


Yeah, I know...it's weird lol. But you're just 3 votes away though, theres no **** here lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, I know...it's weird lol. But you're just 3 votes away though, theres no **** here lol.


not yet anyway :wink03: lol


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Eric got my vote.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats DP for advanceing in the GFX GP, Eric and Gara you are still in the B side tournament so dont worry.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

congratulations D.P :thumb02:

im coming for that B tournemnt cup!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. And good job, kick ass on the other side. And I still think it was pretty close considering the other contestant results.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys each won a 5000 VBookie Point FOTN Bonus for putting on the match with the closest voting.


----------

